# Jury Duty. Ugh



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2015)

Of all the times to get called in for jury duty. Currently sitting in the giant Maricopa County jury pool waiting room. Don't mind doing my civic duty mind you, but I got about as much chance of being selected as Adolf Hitler, especially since I'm wearing my "Sheriff Joe for President" T shirt

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah that shirt may get you put on trial. You should wear an "I love Obama" shirt. May get you farther


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2015)

Now that is FUNNY!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

The last time I got called in it took all day and then some, the Judge did not want to come back for another day. Fortunately for me I had gone to school with the defendant and the Defense attorney's son had worked for me. I looked at the defense attorney as I was rattling all this off and could tell immediately that she was going to use one of her passes on me and she did. 

You will get to surf WB all day lol.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

The last time I got called I got dismissed because my brother is in jail and I told them flat out that he belonged there. I guess they didn't feel I'd be sympathetic to the defendant......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 25, 2015)

I have only been called once. Not sure how they do it everywhere else, but where I lived at the time, you were given a number, then had to call every evening for a month to see if your number had to report the next day. 

What sucked was that my number was called for the day my boss was flying in from Utah for our first face to face meeting. Fortunately, I wasn't even called up to be questioned, as they had found enough before they got to me. Sitting in the front worked in my favor, since they started from the back.

I have no problem doing jury duty, but I am not easily persuaded to change my opinion of something... so I don't think I'd do very well.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been called in twice for jury duty and never got excused both times without having to show up. The first time I was 750 miles away and in college. The other time I was loading up a Uhaul trailer and moving 1000 miles away to ND within a week of getting the notice in the mail. I don't have a problem serving jury duty, but I'm not sure I'd get selected if I did get called.

Enjoy your day of being bored and surfing the internet. Who knows, maybe they'll want a Sheriff Joe supporter on the jury, lol.


----------



## myingling (Feb 25, 2015)

Ha I got called last year we got a number but had to show up every day 10 hrs one day and 11 hrs another and all sit in a room on hard azz benches till your number was called to be questioned toke them 3 days till they got to my number and sitting their and not getting paid by my employer I was losing lots of wages needless to say I was pizzed and soon as my number was called I sat down I looked and said he,s guilty ,,,needless to say I was dismissed lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2015)

I've shared my jury duty story here I think but I won't rehash it. It was a hoot I'll say that.

I didn't want to have to spend days of time for $15 a day or whatever we "scored" when I was picked so last time I was called I wanted to be sure I wasn't selected so when I came to the box that asked "Are you a US Citizen?" I selected "no" and penciled in "I'm Texan." . . . . . . I wasn't picked.

Barry I think your Joe Arpaio shirt is the best idea I've ever heard.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2015)

I've never even reached the courthouse ... I actually want to serve on a jury but each time I get the postcard and sign up, they cancel for some dubious reason (a blizzard, getting near Christmas, that sort of thing.)


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2015)

Yea, I'm actually not wearing said t-shirt, and it's starting to look grim for me. Lots of people begging off, my favorite was a gal who said she would loose her Pilates clients if she had to serve....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I've never even reached the courthouse ... I actually want to serve on a jury but each time I get the postcard and sign up, they cancel for some dubious reason (a blizzard, getting near Christmas, that sort of thing.)



They cancel most usually in a criminal case because the defense attorney has sapped his client of most of his money before talking him into a plea agreement right before trial. And in a civil case because a settlement has been reached. We are just pawns even when we don't actually have to even show up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, I'm actually not wearing said t-shirt, and it's starting to look grim for me. Lots of people begging off, my favorite was a gal who said she would loose her Pilates clients if she had to serve....



Is it civil or criminal? You probably won't be told until voir dire.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2015)

criminal. A pretty juicy one too. Estimated length of trial is thru 3 Apr. 3 days each week....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> criminal. A pretty juicy one too. Estimated length of trial is thru 3 Apr. 3 days each week....



Might actually be fun then.


----------



## EricJS (Feb 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> criminal. A pretty juicy one too. Estimated length of trial is thru 3 Apr. 3 days each week....


 
Exciting. You may earn a free motel stay with that one....

Starting next week I get to start calling in for Federal Court. The last time I went through this, I had to report on the very last day. At least it was only a one day trial.  

I need a "hang'em high" t-shirt.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2015)

Well I wasn't selected. When the defense attorney asked if any one would take the word of a police officer over the word of the defendant, or their whiteness, in a dispute of the facts, I said of course I would, that's all it took.. so only one day down the drain.....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow,that's rough.
Last year I get called for federal jury duty...lower Manhattan!
Had to leave my house at 5:00am, walk to bus stop, get to train station, train to Grand Central, subway downtown and be there by 8:30. 

And I was selected for case. Did this for one week.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2015)

I served a few months ago. Ended in a hung jury. Too many sensitive people in the jury! Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

I think the next time I get called for jury duty I'll just wear a mini skirt and heels and see how long they keep me there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 26, 2015)

Two words will instantly get you excused. "Jury nullification". Tell them you are a firm believer in jury nullification and you will use it in this case if warranted. Our founding fathers placed the jury as the last line of defense against unfair laws. It is the right of the jury to "nullify" the proceedings (in other words, the defendant walks) if the jury feels the accused is being prosecuted by an unfair law. Every lawyer and judge will cringe when they hear those words. And you will get sent home. Jury nullification is why no drug charges are ever prosecuted successfully in Washington D.C. Black defendant, black jury, jury nullification, end of story. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't understand, why does everyone want to get sent home? 
Granted, jury duty isn't a vacation, but there are far less pleasant things the government can send you to do. 

Suppose it's your court case. You stand accused, and the only people who have control of you fate is a jury of your peers...
Except they were all sent home. Guess who's left.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 26, 2015)

Agre


Brink said:


> I don't understand, why does everyone want to get sent home?
> Granted, jury duty isn't a vacation, but there are far less pleasant things the government can send you to do.
> 
> Suppose it's your court case. You stand accused, and the only people who have control of you fate is a jury of your peers...
> Except they were all sent home. Guess who's left.


Agree in concept, but law abiding citizens (my peers) rarely stand accused.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> Agre
> 
> Agree in concept, but law abiding citizens (my peers) rarely stand accused.




Except........Tony accusses you all the time


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2015)

Brink said:


> I don't understand, why does everyone want to get sent home?
> Granted, jury duty isn't a vacation, but there are far less pleasant things the government can send you to do.
> 
> Suppose it's your court case. You stand accused, and the only people who have control of you fate is a jury of your peers...
> Except they were all sent home. Guess who's left.


Didn't necessarily want to get sent home, it was going to be a very interesting case, the charges were armed robbery/rape and a couple of others. I just knew I was wasting my time cause based on my "world view" (Life is tough, it's tougher if your stupid) no defense attorney would have me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2015)

I think my issue with jury trials is that instead of the straight up facts it always seems to come down to who can do the better job finding legal loopholes or interpretation as a way to get to the final outcome. I understand everyone is entitled to the best defense they can get but if it comes down to "Yes my client shot that dude but since the officer had his shoes tied in a manner that was inconsistent with the published policy manual so he shouldn't have been on patrol and therefore had no legal standing to arrest my client so you have to let him go" that's what drives me nuts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I think the next time I get called for jury duty I'll just wear a mini skirt and heels and see how long they keep me there



Lawyers and politicians are cut from the same cloth. You wear that and you'll end up in a broom closet full of salivating wide-eyed attorneys. And Henry will be their leader.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I think my issue with jury trials



IMO the biggest issue with juries is that they have been dumbed down enough as citizens, they fail to realize that the judge is not god and what he says doesn't matter one iota. When both sides have given their closing argument (don't even get me started on that) the judge gives the jury "their instructions". He tells them his version of "the law" and the jury decides guilt or innocence based on the fact that were presented. But as you said the jury never gets to hear all the facts, but only what the judge has determined what should and shouldn't be submitted into evidence.

However, back to what I think is the biggest flaw in today's juries: they don't realize that they are not only therr to judge the facts of a case, but also to try the law itself, and if they deem that law is not in the best interest of OUR society they can nullify that law and set the defendant free even if the facts prove he violated a certain law. In American jurisprudence this is called jury nullification, but it takes a "fully informed jury" to carry out that grave responsibility.

In the early 90s I became a member of FIJA when it was just a few months old. I used to pass out pamphlets at our local courthouse. Raising a young family got in the way of my activism though. Because of this thread I just now googled them to see if they are still going, and to my utter delight they are going stronger than ever it seems. Man the difference between circa 1992 when I became a member and looking at their website just briefly they have come a lonnnnnng way. I bet I have my "welcome pack" somewhere still and if I could find and post pictures of it y'all would get a chuckle - I think it was all done with a typewriter back then even though computers were starting to become popular.

Anyway, check them out. Become a fully informed juror now, before you are needed.

http://fija.org/


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 26, 2015)

A recent case of irony locally... the biggest ambulance chaser on this side of the state was hit by a car while riding his bicycle... A news article indicated that there was no intent to sue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

